# embeds for bath bombs



## NOLAGal (Feb 10, 2017)

This is something that I haven't learned about yet. Are the embeds  placed in the middle before molding or on the side for decoration?  What is the purpose? Does it help fizz more? Is the embeds consist of just citric acid and baking soda?

Thanks!


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 10, 2017)

It depends on what you're going for. 

Many (most I've seen) do 1:1 citric acid to baking soda, it fizzes at a different rate. I'm pretty sure that's how you get the bomb to move around the tub


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes. I do 1:1 baking soda to citric acid. I make embeds as both, decorative and to create more "action" when placed inside bomb. I also use them them to spew out different colors. 

I make embeds in very small quantities. I have found they are more difficult to work with since I use no oil and the mix dries very quickly especially when using mini cookie cutters. The easiest way to make embed "stuffing" is to use a 1/4 teaspoon.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 10, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> Yes. I do 1:1 baking soda to citric acid. I make embeds as both, decorative and to create more "action" when placed inside bomb. I also use them them to spew out different colors.
> 
> I make embeds in very small quantities. I have found they are more difficult to work with since I use no oil and the mix dries very quickly especially when using mini cookie cutters. The easiest way to make embed "stuffing" is to use a 1/4 teaspoon.



 Do you find using cookie cutters easier then say a meatball scooper ?  I guess it doesn't matter what shape the embed is since no one will ever see it ?  What do you use as your wet ingredient if you don't use oil, must have something to hold the citric and baking soda together?


I would like to try the embed to shoot out different color(s), maybe foam (bubble) and make extra fizz causing it to move around the tub would be cool too!


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 10, 2017)

NOLAGal said:


> Do you find using cookie cutters easier then say a meatball scooper ?  I guess it doesn't matter what shape the embed is since no one will ever see it ?  What do you use as your wet ingredient if you don't use oil, must have something to hold the citric and baking soda together?


:neutral:

Cookie cutters are hard. You have to work very fast. 

I never said meatball scooper. But it could be used as a surprise color in round bombs!  I use smaller sized embeds as "stuffers". To create color or action.

I use a mixture of distilled water, witch hazel,  alcohol for embeds.  No fragrance, no oils. Work fast.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 15, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> Yes. I do 1:1 baking soda to citric acid. I make embeds as both, decorative and to create more "action" when placed inside bomb. I also use them them to spew out different colors.
> 
> I make embeds in very small quantities. I have found they are more difficult to work with since I use no oil and the mix dries very quickly especially when using mini cookie cutters. The easiest way to make embed "stuffing" is to use a 1/4 teaspoon.



Question, you said you don't use any oils and it dries fast? If you using 1:1 baking soda and citric. What causes it to stick together? I would think that you need a wet ingredient?


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 15, 2017)

Good gracious.  I hate to be a douche bag. But please read above.

"
I use a mixture of distilled water, witch hazel, alcohol for embeds. No fragrance, no oils. Work fast." 

The more you search, the more you will learn. I still make my kids use the old dictionary.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 15, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> Good gracious.  I hate to be a douche bag. But please read above.
> 
> "
> I use a mixture of distilled water, witch hazel, alcohol for embeds. No fragrance, no oils. Work fast."
> ...



Sorry I missed that


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 16, 2017)

NOLAGal said:


> Sorry I missed that



It's ok.  It is sometimes hard to read into texts or message boards, I wasn't trying to be snarky. There is a great search feature on this board and your can even search by forum! Also, check out youtube. A lot of great tutorials. 

I used to ask my Dad, what does this mean? He wouldn't give me an answer all the time. Make me look it up. He was determined if I researched and read it, it would stick better in my memory.  As frustrating as it was not to get a quick answer, I have to admit he was correct.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 17, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> It's ok.  It is sometimes hard to read into texts or message boards, I wasn't trying to be snarky. There is a great search feature on this board and your can even search by forum! Also, check out youtube. A lot of great tutorials.
> 
> I used to ask my Dad, what does this mean? He wouldn't give me an answer all the time. Make me look it up. He was determined if I researched and read it, it would stick better in my memory.  As frustrating as it was not to get a quick answer, I have to admit he was correct.



I always Google and YouTube first, sometime I just can't find the answers but most of the time can. A lot of times my searching ends back to this forum!


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 17, 2017)

Great forum,  I agree!


----------

